#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ... >  .

## Goblin_Gaga

-  !
- ?!
- , ,    ?
- ?
- -, , ?
- ?
-   ...
-  ?    .    ?    .
-     ,         ?
- ...      ...     ?
-  . ,    . ,  .
-  ,  ,  ,    ,    ?
-     ?   -    ,    .
-        ?
-   -  ?       ?       ?
- , ,      ?
- ?    ?
- ,      ,       .
-       ?
-     ?    !   ,    ,     ,    ,      !
-     ,     !
-      -  ?
-      !
-   ?
- !
-  !     -!
-    !
-  ?
-  ,     !
- ,  , ?  !
-   !
-      ,      ?
-  ... !         ,          !
-  ?         !
-    ,   !
- ?!  ?!
- !
-     ,    - !
- ?     ,  ,      !
-   !
-    !!
-   !! !!   !
-  ?!!
-   !!!
-      .
- .
- , .
- .
-  .
-  .

----------

!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ranozag

,   .   .

----------

